# Sports Watch Store



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Could anyone tell me if this company is legit I have seen a Seiko or to on their website very good prices has anyone bought from them or are they best avoided. I have bought watches off creation watches with out any problem but this company has some watches that they don't have, Any advice?


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Just noticed buyer to import tax so must not uk based


----------



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

Its based in the far east but send their orders through Germany DHL I have bought watches before even from HK and never payer any duty.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i remember when this forum was written in english ...

:laugh:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Rotundus said:


> i remember when this forum was written in english ...
> 
> :laugh:


 Moi aussi mon ami


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ong said:


> Moi aussi mon ami


 quelle fromage !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A proper introduction would serve you better.

If you are a legitimate company selling genuine goods, I'm sure Roy would take you into the community.

But this kind of ploy is very transparent.

Try again, appeal to your potential customers with the respect you hold them in. :wink:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Rotundus said:


> i remember when this forum was written in english ...
> 
> :laugh:


 Dane predective text massaging


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Craftycockney said:


> Dane predective text massaging


 mmmmm i do like a bit of danish blue !


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a very little bit of someone else's research seems to indicate they are a singapore based amazon seller


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Rotundus said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aye, me tae Mah Man, ferr sickens ye when chancers get intae things! :yes:

Orrabes noo! Lang may yer Lum reek!


----------



## Tick-Talk (Mar 10, 2017)

I purchased a Seiko watch from these people and a week after delivery, I received an invoice from FedEx for a watch costing £120.

The amount was £32.48. Eventually - I found in the "small print" - under "Shipping and Returns" that "It is the buyer's responsibility to pay for any customs taxes or import duties imposed by the customs of the buyer's country."

They are sly and deceitful, close to dishonest, because they do not present the necessary information to UK customers: you have to find it.

Shame on them.

Avoid.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tick-Talk said:


> I purchased a Seiko watch from these people and a week after delivery, I received an invoice from FedEx for a watch costing £120.
> 
> The amount was £32.48. Eventually - I found in the "small print" - under "Shipping and Returns" that "It is the buyer's responsibility to pay for any customs taxes or import duties imposed by the customs of the buyer's country."
> 
> ...


 It is usual for the buyer to be liable for any import duty/tax - how do you expect the seller to show prices that include it when it varies from country to country?

It was clearly stated in their shipping & returns section but up to you if you don't bother reading it before buying,



Faz 63 said:


> Could anyone tell me if this company is legit I have seen a Seiko or to on their website very good prices has anyone bought from them or are they best avoided. I have bought watches off creation watches with out any problem but this company has some watches that they don't have, Any advice?


 They may be perfectly genuine but I would not deal with them as they do not show any contact details on their web site except for an email address or you have to fill in a form with your details and they may then respond.


----------

